# Turkey hunt 2016



## Markthehunter88

Lets talk Turkey... where is everyone going? Scouting yet? I cant wait!!!!

ME?

Drew a "LE" SE tag... Hope the snow melts! Usually have a general tag and the snow is still an issue.... The goal this year is taking a turkey with a bow.


----------



## Fowlmouth

General season for me this year. I am hunting Tooele County and probably won't do a whole lot of scouting. The birds are always in the same place that time of year.


----------



## TPrawitt91

My little brother and I drew southern tags. Going to scout some areas this weekend, mainly to see what the snow situation is like in different areas. Both of us are first timers hunting turkeys but we have seen them out hunting big game. So we are excited to see what it looks like.


----------



## chuvak

Where am I going? That's a secret! Otc tag for me. I had the LE tag last year and had fun but I think the general hunt is better. My wife will buy a tag too. Last year we were engaged during the general hunt and she wanted to try it but we didn't have the time. I'm excited to take her this year. She has only ever shot Jack rabbits so it will be fun to see what she thinks of it.


----------



## APD

I drew the northern tag LE and it will be my first time hunting turkey. i plan on looking off the mirror lake highway as the snow and new vegetation allows. i know it will be a learning curve but i hope to luck out with a bit of scouting just prior.


----------



## snw_brdr10

anybody ever hunted them up bountiful canyon or willard peak area? That's where I am thinking about going to scout. Curious as to how many birds people have seen there.


----------



## PBH

LE southern for me and my daughter.

We'll try Cedar Mountain, and maybe even head over to Garfield county if time permits.
If nothing else works out, we'll just head out west to the desert and slam one out there.

good times!


----------



## SCtransplant

I can't wait. Best time of the year to hear the woods wake up.


----------



## widget22

I'll be hunting general season. Hoping to find some new area as the last 2 years have seen less and less birds (North of STG, various parts of Pine Valley mountain mostly). Not to steal a thread, but if anyone has any suggestions on areas (not asking for secret spots) down south it would be appreciated.


----------



## PBH

widget -- how 'bout Zion? Lot's of birds in there....

....or, what about outside the East Zion entrance? I know there are birds over there. Just be careful of private land.


which side of the Pine Valley have you been looking?

Last year I could see 2 Toms strutting at the SnowField exit (exit 33) off I-15 (west side). I've wondered how it might be to hunt in that area -- up around Peter's Leap. Don't know if it would be worth it or not.

I've always avoided the Pine Valley \ Black Ridge area because of other hunters.
If you had the time, I'd head over towards highway 89 and hunt over there. If you are in to the alfalfa field hunting, there are lots of people around Orderville and Glendale that would probably be happy to have you shoot a bird (or 2!) from their fields.
Lot's of public over that way too (Paunsugaunt, Cedar Mountain)


----------



## widget22

PBH--I've been everywhere from inside Pine Valley above the reservoir, out by mountain meadow and into pinto. Even see a few up by Goat Springs and back in the thick of Browse. Seen a lot up by Black Ridge but lots of hunters and the birds get educated real quick. And too much private land in Enterprise so I usually avoid there also.
I'm not real sure where to go in Zions. I went once just outside the East entrance on some Public land and found nothing but a couple sheds (which I'm always happy to find!)
I know where some are on Cedar Mountain but not sure I'll have the time to get up that direction this season. I've heard numbers have been getting better the last couple years so I'm hoping I can get in to a couple this year.


----------



## PBH

what about above the town of Virgin (towards Kolob Res) -- obviously, you'd want to be outside the Park and on public, which could present an issue with that area in general.

Or, somewhere that could be really good....up on the Mesa just north-west of Virgin. Up by the airstrip. There is a lot of good country up there that should have turkeys. I have no idea what kind of pressure you might have -- but that could be a great area. (not sure about public vs private land up there....but I'm guessing you have some public...)

Or, a gamble that could turn into something nice: Laverkin Creek up above Toquerville falls?


----------



## kailey29us

I am going to try Cedar Mtn this year, we always see and hear a bunch in the area we deer hunt. I'll try to get it done with my bow.....see how it goes.


----------



## widget22

Thanks PBH, I like those suggestions. I'll have to get out a couple weekends and check some of those areas. see what I'm up against. I appreciate the help.


----------



## utahbigbull

I have some private property access on some farmland in the foothills of the Wellsville range by Mendon. We have usually had really good luck on it. My son pulled a northern LE tag and I was going to hunt it on the general. But looks like I'll be in Tennessee and Kentucky right around the first part of May so we'll see. Going up this Saturday to get the blind set up and brushed in to hopefully at least get my boy a bird in a couple weeks.


----------



## katorade

Turkey Season: I don't know if it's so good because it helps me overcome Cabin fever, or if it's that good. But I'm definitely thinking its the latter of those two.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

snw_brdr10 said:


> anybody ever hunted them up bountiful canyon or willard peak area? That's where I am thinking about going to scout. Curious as to how many birds people have seen there.


Last fall I was successful near bountiful canyon. They walk up a certain ridge every night to roost above a certain golf course. Just catch them on their path up.


----------



## 2full

I'll be up on Cedar Mountain hanging around my little place. Got a good one the next to last day there last year. I'll be trying it with the bow the first part of the general hunt. Not a bunch where I'm at, but enough to keep me entertained. 
Will just hang out and enjoy being up there. My grandson has his first tag this year, so it will be all about him. Will be fun.


----------



## snw_brdr10

RemingtonCountry said:


> Last fall I was successful near bountiful canyon. They walk up a certain ridge every night to roost above a certain golf course. Just catch them on their path up.


I thought hunting above the golf course was illegal. Hunting is not allowed within bountiful city limits. Can anyone else confirm or deny this?


----------



## JuniorPre 360

I think I'll be going in between classes on my way to math.


----------



## Markthehunter88

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I think I'll be going in between classes on my way to math.


That is awesome! Only a few weeks away for me! Lets see more pics!


----------



## JuniorPre 360

Markthehunter88 said:


> That is awesome! Only a few weeks away for me! Lets see more pics!


I'd post more, but you guys might figure out my secret spot. It also has a great pond for ducks and geese.


----------



## littlebighorn

I have a SE Limited entry tag in a few weeks. We will skip the opener but we also have some private ground we may get access to. My son and nephew will be going also.
It's always great to hear those big toms sound off. Kind of stirs the winter cob webs out!
If it's done early we may even run to Colorado for a try as well.


----------



## snw_brdr10

snw_brdr10 said:


> I thought hunting above the golf course was illegal. Hunting is not allowed within bountiful city limits. Can anyone else confirm or deny this?


I just confirmed this. Hunting above the golf course and within Bountiful City Limits is not allowed. Last fall they had a special hunt there, but that will not be the case this spring.


----------



## kstorrs

My wife and I made it out for the first time this morning. We got some access thru private property that allowed us onto BLM land. We were able to locate a talking Tom that had at least 2-3 other turkeys with him but they were 500 yards away at the edge of a clearing in some trees. We had a gulch between us and them. We hiked down into the bottom of the gulch and found signs of turkey so we sat and called every 20-30 mins for a couple hours without anything. We're gonna go back up tomorrow and get closer to where they were today. One thing I noticed is there were a hoard of mag pies on the trees above them. Is that common?


----------



## goofy elk

Day 5 on the Beaver unit.
Yongest boy determined to get 
it done with his bow.
would have been over 10 mins 
into the hunt with a shotgun.

Headed back to the blind now.


----------



## kstorrs

Yesterday was a bust. We found an empty turkey blind and turkey feathers 20 yards in front of it. We think one was shot earlier that morning where we went and they weren't talking like the day before.

We went back this morning around 9 and could tell there weren't any hunters in the blind so we hunched down in some trees up a ways and began calling. 20 mins later we heard one probably less than 100 yards behind us then a few mins later another one probably 200-300 yards in front of us. The next time we heard the one behind us it had moved further away. They quit talking after an hour or so and my wife had an appointment at 1 pm to get to so we had to leave. Maybe tomorrow we'll get lucky...


----------

